# New in boxes tweed cases only 10$ each!!!



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

The catch is they are made for double necks....i suppose a regular electric will fit with a wee bit o padding









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> The catch is they are made for double necks....i suppose a regular electric will fit with a wee bit o padding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be cool to mount half on the wall tweed side out, and put a guitar hanger on it. At $10 for two guitars it would look amazing.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

This is such a weird ad. The price is crazy. The fact that someone has 10 of these cases for double necks is odd. Overstock I imagine. The photos seem to be taken in the middle of a forest, and the "product" is displayed on the back of a pickup truck. Finally a ladder was used to get the shot from above. I would be very curious to meet the seller. . . and kinda scared too.

EDIT: I just looked at his other ad. And it's a gorgeous, really original, credenza for $150. Honestly, I'd be going just for that!

EDIT #2: But it seems that the credenza is in his garage... I'm imagining right next to a wood-chipper.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> This is such a weird ad. The price is crazy. The fact that someone has 10 of these cases for double necks is odd. Overstock I imagine. The photos seem to be taken in the middle of a forest, and the "product" is displayed on the back of a pickup truck. Finally a ladder was used to get the shot from above. I would be very curious to meet the seller. . . and kinda scared too.


It's clearly some type of trap.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

torndownunit said:


> It's clearly some type of trap.


_*"I know what will lure the guitar nerds to the forest, I'll buy a bunch of obscure cases for guitars that nobody owns and sell them for $10."*_

The Barrie Guitar Nerd Serial Killer


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

torndownunit said:


> It's clearly some type of trap.


Only one way to find out.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> This is such a weird ad. The price is crazy. The fact that someone has 10 of these cases for double necks is odd. Overstock I imagine. The photos seem to be taken in the middle of a forest, and the "product" is displayed on the back of a pickup truck. Finally a ladder was used to get the shot from above. I would be very curious to meet the seller. . . and kinda scared too.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked at his other ad. And it's a gorgeous, really original, credenza for $150. Honestly, I'd be going just for that!
> 
> EDIT #2: But it seems that the credenza is in his garage... I'm imagining right next to a wood-chipper.


Does he happen to have a mobile incinerator?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well he has ten cases. Ten of us could go up there one day and check them out. Double neck case might be good for holding a lot of other shit in addition to your guitar so maybe worth 10 bucks.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

"Yeah, the cases are over there.., yeah right through those trees."

I'm going to pass.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

For $10!! I’m willing. Everybody’s gotta die eventually. Why not do it on an adventure chasing down cheap, yet obscure guitar cases?? Tweed no less!

@Wardo I like your idea of multiple members going at once. Your truck may bring valued credibility in that neck of the woods.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

If others are going, can I tag along? I'll bring cupcakes


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe arrange for a group purchase and get him to drop the price a bit…lol


----------



## atomic-age (Aug 14, 2011)

Last known photograph of an intrepid group of Guitars Canada buyers, just prior to setting
out into the wilderness to acquire their tweed double neck guitar cases…


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

atomic-age said:


> Last known photograph of an intrepid group of Guitars Canada buyers, just prior to setting
> out into the wilderness to acquire their tweed double neck guitar cases…
> View attachment 414938


The two in the middle are no longer with us BTW. Coincidence?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


You got a purty mouth. 🤤


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

atomic-age said:


> Last known photograph of an intrepid group of Guitars Canada buyers, just prior to setting
> out into the wilderness to acquire their tweed double neck guitar cases…
> View attachment 414938


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

I know the area — might take one for the team tomorrow. 
Yes, it’s very wooded directly next to that part of Everett and it’s also close to the local dump/transfer station, which may be where the cases came from


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

VHTO said:


> I know the area — might take one for the team tomorrow.
> Yes, it’s very wooded directly next to that part of Everett and it’s also close to the local dump/transfer station, which may be where the cases came from


I reached out to the seller. So far, no response.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Did anyone actually make a connection with this seller?
I reached out twice. Nothing!

The ad is done so I guess they all sold.


----------

